# Curious: What do *you* considered to be...



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

After having 7 dogs in my house at Thanksgiving I am wondering what people see as a well trained/behaved dog. I guess I'm just curious what people accept from their dogs and what they are expecting from them.

Does this mean they are house broken, don't chew on things, sit when you ask them to, not jump on people, not pull (or at least not a lot) on the leash, etc...

What do you expect from your dogs?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

SODA POP

really, need I say more? hahahahahahaha


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856486


> SODA POP
> 
> really, need I say more? hahahahahahaha[/B]


Well, we can't all have a Soda Pop. Though I have been trying to figure out how to keep him.  

Jackie did offer to keep Cadeau at her boot camp for a while, so maybe I should take her up on it. I might get a different dog back. 

What would I like in a trained dog? All of those things you mentioned. What do I have? Well, one or two out of five isn't that bad, is it?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 30 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856551


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856486





> SODA POP
> 
> really, need I say more? hahahahahahaha[/B]


Well, we can't all have a Soda Pop. Though I have been trying to figure out how to keep him.  

Jackie did offer to keep Cadeau at her boot camp for a while, so maybe I should take her up on it. I might get a different dog back. 

What would I like in a trained dog? All of those things you mentioned. What do I have? Well, one or two out of five isn't that bad, is it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I am working on making a Super Jax - it's coming slowly but surely  And I guess if Jackie can have a Soda Pop and a Roo we're doin' okay!  

I think I am just amazed at what people accept from their dogs. Mine (for the most part) have manners. I sometimes think I expect "too much" of them when I see other people's dogs, but maybe other people just don't expect enough! We went to the dog park and people just let their dogs basically DRAG them into the park! No walking nicely or waiting for the gates to open, nope just full on sled dog to the gate! Or walking through the pet store and dogs eating every toy/treat within range and pulling their way through the store. 

It's not necessarily being a trained dog just how your dog acts and what you allow. And I'm sure Dodo has manners and you probably have more than 2 of 5  Cadie doesn't count, she's a pup


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 30 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856551


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856486





> SODA POP
> 
> really, need I say more? hahahahahahaha[/B]


Well, we can't all have a Soda Pop. Though I have been trying to figure out how to keep him.  

Jackie did offer to keep Cadeau at her boot camp for a while, so maybe I should take her up on it. I might get a different dog back. 

What would I like in a trained dog? All of those things you mentioned. What do I have? Well, one or two out of five isn't that bad, is it?
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROTFL! Stuart passed his CGC, but I'm back to not being able to walk them together since we got back from North Carolina. Three steps forward, two steps back.....aren't all dogs supposed to have "issues" like us humans?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Housetrained...check
Not chewing...well not chewing on anything I ask them not to. Be realistic. If its in reach, it is a chew toy to a dog. I think people often have unrealistic expectations. 
Sit, down, basic obedience...check
Not jump on people...Soda check, Roo is constantly rewarded by people for jumping. He will sit politely if asked, but for some reason people (ahem like hubby) like Roo bouncing off them. I can't stand it. 
Not pull on leash...check. My dogs know the cue "easy" to let up on the leash. For parks and such Roo wears a Gentle Leader as he is completely insane LOL He is easily managed with the GL. He can behave in those situations if I'm on it constantly, but I want him to be able to go sniff and enjoy, so the management tool allows that. 

How about BARKING? 
I find it essential my dogs stop barking when cued. I've finally got both on the same cue (you would think I would have considered that when I started teaching the younger, dug) of "hush". 

I think my dogs are pleasant to be around. Roo plays HARD and I don't consider that bad manners. Don't invite it if you don't want it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I would certainly expect them to be housebroken. Of course, unless they were not physically well, then I could understand accidents. Snowball was completely housebroken to use the pee pad (on walks, he goes outside, too) when he came home with us at a little over 15 weeks. It still amazes me that he was so well trained to use the pee pad.

I have been working with him to stay when I open the front door. Snowball has separation anxiety issues ... but, with patience on my part, and a lot of baby steps, he has come a long, long way. Although he is still a tad nervous if I ask him to stay when I open the front door, he will stay. Well, that is, unless a stranger knocks on the front door. That is taking a lot more patience and time working with him ... but, I think he is getting there.

We've been pretty lucky that Snowball hasn't chewed on a lot of things that he shouldn't. But, I am home and can keep an eye on him better than someone who heads off to work every day. I have noticed though, that he loves to *explore* a lot more these days. It might be because I am always pointing things out to him. Like I'll lift him up and show him the kitchen faucet and then say ... "faucet" ... and, then turn on the water and say ... "water'. I do that with everything. He knows the difference between certain pieces of furniture, like the loveseat. Or, where to go, like updstairs, by himself ... to find his tuggie. 

I've had to work with him ... not to grab on to pants when a worker, etc., leaves the house. Although he is only a six pound dog ... I don't want him to startle someone who might think Snowball is going to bite them ... or, tear their pants apart! 

I do get concerned when he won't sit ... like if someone is at the door. Jackie, or anyone else here, do you have any suggestions? 

I have noticed that my tone of voice can make such a difference. I can't say "sit" ... like it sounds more like a question. If I use a firm, but calm voice ... he listens much better. I've also learned that if he doesn't listen, and I say ... "Mommi is very disappointed in Snowball" and walk away slowly with my back to him ... he usually comes behind me and then will do what I asked him to do in the forst place. So, most of the time he listens. But, it's the times that he doesn't, that I worry. I think a "Sit" and "Stay" command is especially important for their protection.

So, I continue to work on the commands. I must admit, that at first, it was difficult for me, because those puppy dog eyes did me in more than once. But, I love Snowball too much to not do what is best for him. So, each day we try harder ... and, get better with every step.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856574


> I think my dogs are pleasant to be around. Roo plays HARD and I don't consider that bad manners. Don't invite it if you don't want it.[/B]


I think that is the key! Some dogs really aren't pleasant to be around. Or if you have other people walking them or other things I think they should be trained to be pleasant for that too! I am not used to dogs pulling my arm out of the socket just walking - I don't know how people deal with it! I use the GL on Jax too, but he can and does walk fine on a harness and collar (for Rally stuff). Kenzie is somewhat of a puller, but we are working on it! 

And no playing hard isn't bad manners! As for chewing on things, yes realistic expectations, but if I tell my dogs to 'leave it' as we walk by they do! Some people just use that cue and don't really expect anything... *sigh* 

Tami - I don't really walk mine at the same time either! Yes, 3 steps forward 2 steps back! I know how that is!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 30 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856579


> I do get concerned when he won't sit ... like if someone is at the door. Jackie, or anyone else here, do you have any suggestions?[/B]


If you are close to the door, back away from it. He may know sit but the distraction of a stranger at the door is too much for him to handle. If you put distance between the door and where you are asking him to 'sit' then he will probably have better success. You can have him gradually move closer to the door, if you'd like, as he gets better. You could also try teaching him to go to his mat/place. He goes there and stays until you release him. If you place it farther from the door that will help. 

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 30 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856579


> So, I continue to work on the commands. I must admit, that at first, it was difficult for me, because those puppy dog eyes did me in more than once. But, I love Snowball too much to not do what is best for him. So, each day we try harder ... and, get better with every step.[/B]


I think it's great that you work with him. It is great for their brains to learn stuff and I think it makes living with our dogs so much easier and better. Not to mention people will be more apt to let you bring them along!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I guess it is all your perspective. Mandy, your dogs are great! Very plesant to be around. Lola is a pretty easy girl to be around. Very easy going, good loose leash walker. Frankie is way more excitable. We have been working at training class to reduce some of his reactiveness (it works) and less demanding behavior. Recently as a result of Lola's problems, we had a total lapse of house training. The funny thing is Frankie was staring to lapse too, and he had no excuse. So I took off this last week. We went back to puppy 101, and I am here to tell you that you can retrain a 3 yo dog that has had encephalitis! She has done great! Today was my first day back to work, and when hubby got home, he reported that no one had an accident today!!! Hurray! So, it can be done!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess I really don't expect a whole lot from my dogs. I feel that for the most part they are well-behaved dogs, although no where near perfect. They are smart but stubborn and I haven't done much to train them. 

Being housebroken is important to me (mine are like 90% I guess...wish it were 100 though)
Not chewing on inappropriate things or getting into things they aren't supposed to (mine are really good about this)
Not being aggressive toward other people (mine are great with people)
would prefer they never be aggressive toward other dogs (mine sometimes are but usually okay)
Would prefer they not bark so much and stop barking when asked (mine are horrible in this area though...)
Mine know basic commands..sit and lie down IF I have a treat in my hand

There are some things I wish my dogs were better about but I'm okay with their behavior for the most part. I think overall they are pretty well behaved. And I feel like I don't have to expect as much from them since they are so small...I know not the best way of thinking but it's honestly how I feel. If I had a bigger dog I would expect MUCH more from them and would make sure they did well with basic obedience.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856574


> Housetrained...check
> Not chewing...well not chewing on anything I ask them not to. Be realistic. If its in reach, it is a chew toy to a dog. I think people often have unrealistic expectations.
> Sit, down, basic obedience...check
> Not jump on people...Soda check, Roo is constantly rewarded by people for jumping. He will sit politely if asked, but for some reason people (ahem like hubby) like Roo bouncing off them. I can't stand it.
> ...


That's all good stuff, I agree. 

Nikki has manners. She plays hard, but she's never destroyed the house, and she will sit quietly for a treat. We don't allow her to beg or jump all over people. 

I guess I'd put it this way. If a person doesn't invest the time in training their dog, then they shouldn't expect anything. If a person takes a dog to obedience school, or trains it on their own, then they should expect the dog to follow the commands they've chosen to teach them.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 30 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856434


> After having 7 dogs in my house at Thanksgiving I am wondering what people see as a well trained/behaved dog. I guess I'm just curious what people accept from their dogs and what they are expecting from them.
> 
> Does this mean they are house broken, don't chew on things, sit when you ask them to, not jump on people, not pull (or at least not a lot) on the leash, etc...
> 
> What do you expect from your dogs?[/B]



I make sure Jodi has gone pee/poop before he enters the house, (this being said last week he pooped on my friends new rug, I thought he didn't need to go and he had peed already).

Sometimes I keep him on a leash, sometimes I hold him (those are short visits) . It depends on the situation. I may close some bedroom doors etc, so he cant' get access to carpeted areas or hide away and pee. Although I get him to go before I enter the house, and I take him out a bit more often if I am there a long time.

I know my friend doesn't like pets on her leather couch so he is not allowed there, and he doesn't jump on furiture anyhow so that's not an issue. he will do the digging thing on a piece of furniture ( to get up) so I watch for that.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 30 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856574


> Housetrained...check
> Not chewing...well not chewing on anything I ask them not to. Be realistic. If its in reach, it is a chew toy to a dog. I think people often have unrealistic expectations.
> Sit, down, basic obedience...check
> Not jump on people...Soda check, Roo is constantly rewarded by people for jumping. He will sit politely if asked, but for some reason people (ahem like hubby) like Roo bouncing off them. I can't stand it.
> ...


Ditto to all this.

Ollie is all of them MINUS the pulling on leash--which I decided I just didn't feel like taking the time to train him out of. And barking--but I don't think he does it any more than your "average" dog.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

With Archie I started training him when he was little. He was such a good boy. Then Abbey came along with her "it's all about me" attitude. She's the only dog I've taken to obedience classes and she's still my ...ummm....brat dog. She's not really bad, but she does bark way too much and insists on getting all the attention.

All three are knuckleheads when we head out on our walks, but after a block or two, they're fine.

They all know "sit" and "down" and will do anything for a treat.

But Tink has some serious issues that I do not know how to handle, like running up and trying to bite people who enter our home!!! OmG, I hate that behavior!!!!!!! and his endless barking...at nothing outside the window. 

Ava is so sweet and small, for some reason I never even try to teach her anything - she just always seems to be good. Naturally. Hopefully I won't wake up someday with a complete terror on my hands! LOL. 

And because I'm the one who hosts the puppy parties, my dogs usually don't go visiting. Abbey cannot be taken to a store - she's a wild woman. Tink would rather stay home. Archie and Ava are excellent travellers and are never a problem.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I've thought about your question Mandy and here is my imput.

1. I expect 100% housebroken unless a puppy, medical problems, or TERRIBLE weather. I never made excuses for weather until getting Hunter and having to deal with the horrible rains and snows that we get here in Maine.

2. I expect an adult dog to be able to sit and wait for meals. This is something that we worked on with Hunter for a while because he thought it was ok to rush the cabinets and bark. Now he must sit at the threshhold of the kitchen or in his bed while his meals are prepared and may only eat when given permission.

3. I expect an adult dog to know and follow basic commands such as sit and stay. It would be great if they knew more (such as down, quite, wait, etc) but since dogs come from different backgrounds with different exposure so its hard to expect the same from all.

4. I expect adult dogs not to chew on things not intended for them.

5. No taking food from counters, tables, or peoples plates (this one REALLY bugs me!)

6. No aggression towards people or other animals that is not warranted (what I mean by that is not just biting to bite but I think its ok to bite if an animal is in danger of some kind or cornered by another animal or person; I'm also ok with an animal biting when scared - these are all natural reactions and I don't feel they can ever be 100% trained out of an animal).

Now, not all dogs are perfect but these are basics and if a dog has these then I would consider them a well behaved dog. I would love it if a dog waited patiently at the door and allowed company in, if they didn't jump (seems that bigger dogs are better at this one cause they are not rewarded so often for it), if they never begged, if they all walked perfectly on a leash all the time, if they didn't bark when they shouldn't, etc. But, again these are things to strive for and not all families have the money, time, or patience for this type of training and then there are the background of the dogs to consider.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper is probably well on her way to personifying what I term a "trained/obedient" canine. I mean I spent time teaching basics like sit, down, stay, leave it, and then additonal things like waiting for me to open & proceed thru doors first, not jumping onto furniture without a human invitation, waiting patiently while I set her bowl down rather than jumping all over the place wildly, not jumping up on visitors upon arrival, doesn't bark unless we goad it out of her during playtime, etc. Some of these are simple good manners, but others are vital for the animal's safety, I think (leave it/take it, stay, etc). After basics are learned, I stress factors such as distance, duration, and distraction--i.e. obeying from a distance away, staying for durations of 1 1/2 to 2 mins, and obeying a command with other people calling her & throwing a ball she is dying to chase, or offering treats to get her attention away from the task. Of course, housetraining was the very FIRST undertaking and she only uses the great outdoors to go (wet or cold or hot weather), and she respects the houses of others the same way. I know this because we travel a lot and she always goes to the door and waits when she needs to potty no matter whose house we're in. 
Obeying commands on the first command is imperative I feel (watching people repeat commands louder and more emphatically to their dogs to try to get them to eventually obey seems strange....and potentially dangerous.) I envision a dog running towards the street, perhaps directly into the path of an oncoming vehicle, and the owner desperately trying to stop them by repeating a command and waiting for the dog to obey it. In such instances time is of the essence and obedience must be immediate for the safety of the dog. I also have taught her to not pull on the leash (I like to walk the dog, not the other way around..LOL!), always stay to my left side, her head never passing my left foot on walks. Again, a dog in _front_ of you is not able to see you when you give visual commands. She stops and sits at my heel whenever I stop walking when we go out for strolls in the park. She rides calmly in a car in either a sit or down until I give the release word (no hanging out the window, sitting in the arms/lap of the driver, or the like. Lots of people don't realize that this is actually against the law and can result in a ticket in most states as it is considered to be a potentially hazardous obstruction that prevents the driver from reacting as quickly as he otherwise would in an emergency situation.)
Pepper loves performing and is quite a *ham*, so teaching her is fun and easy, but then again I got her at 13 weeks and have been doing this from day one. I am a believer that consistency is key and rewards make fast work of learning for my little girl. She's never been fed from the table so she has no desire to hang out there underfoot each family mealtime, either. I do not care for a slew of animals hanging out under the table while we all try to eat because the dogs will inevitably end up getting kicked when someone moves their foot or the person will trip over the dog when they get up--too many opportunities for injuries there, IMO. I find it interesing how we willingly accept behavior from small toy breeds that we would never accept from a Sheepdog, Swiss Mountain Dog, or Great Dane simply because of the toy's diminutive size. And, as someone else already mentioned, sometimes the worst training saboteurs are of our own households.... my DS, for instance, sees nothing wrong with encouraging Pepper to jump up all over him excitedly as soon as he comes thru the door each afternoon, insisting that she precede him thru the door, attempting to offer her foo from the tble, etc. :smpullhair: 

Ok, so much for consistency here. ((sigh))


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

100% housetrained...check
Not chewing on innappropriate things...check
Sit, down, basic obedience...check I still can't get her to ever stay, and me walk away. She's ALWAYS a foot step behind me. I don't mind that though.
Not jump on people...My Gigi doesn't want anything to do with "others", don't have to ever worry about that one.
Not pull on leash...check. My Gigi always walks by my side, never taught her that.
No barking....My Gigi's little yips when she's happy are cute. Door bell rings are different. The majority of people want their dogs to alert them to when visitors arrive, but stop when the visitors are welcomed inside. 
NO BEGGING FOR FOOD...check...My Gigi keeps her distance from me when I'm eating. 
No trying to run away outside....check. my Gigi is too afraid to leave my side.
Non-aggressive to anybody or anything. Don't have to "love" them but no biting. 
No growling at strangers that come up to me....  ...well, in a dog's deffense, it's not like they can verbally tell people not to touch them!
To be relaxed and comfortable around strangers....we're working on that one. 

I think Gigi is pleasant to be around, as long as she's invisible to "others". She will naturally come to those who ignore her, but those who want to bother her, she stays far away from. You have to play "hard to get" with her.  

I think I have a double standard for big and small dogs. If little ones jump on me it's cute, no one has a problem with it. If a german sheppard did it's NOT as they weigh almosst as much as me! lol One of the joys of down-sizing in dogs maybe?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This is kind of an almost embarrassing question for me. I wish I had more control of Micky's environment and the time I am able to spend with him. He is basically my grandparents dog, but I make sure all his important needs are met. Micky is housebroken. He came that way when we adopted him. He already knew sit, and I have since taught him a few other things like down, and gimme paw. As far as jumping goes. I don't prevent him from jumping at all. The way I see it, my grandpa is 85. When he's standing, he can't really bend over very well. So Micky jumps on his knee, then grandpa never has to bend over very far to pet Micky. If Micky was always on the floor, I don't think grandpa would ever get to pet him! The same goes for when grandpa is sitting in a chair. If he had to reach down and pet Micky while he was on the floor, he'd probably fall out of the chair and hurt himself, so we let Micky jump up against his knee, so he can easily be petted and loved on. He has great meal manners, since he has tendency to eat on his own terms. I get him fresh food when I get home and he goes over leasurly and nibbles now and then. He's not very food motivated so that's not a problem. I'm sure in a perfect world, I could train Micky to be the most well-behaved dog ever, but right now, I do the best I can.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a really interesting thread, Mandy!

Being housebroken is definitely number 1! While my two know most basic commands like sit, down, stay...and some fun ones...they definitely some need work. My two have a tendency to be reactive outside the house. I just signed up for a reactive dog class with a veterinary behavorist for both my girls. I have found that walking my two separately is better...they are less reactive.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

I was just really curious. I've had some people tell me that they think most people's definition of a 'trained' dog is simply one that is housebroken. I was just wondering how true this was. It seems, from the responses, that more is expected than just being housebroken.

My dogs are a bit crazy at times and they all have their own issues. My boyfriend's mom says every dog has a least one "Gimme" and for that you also get a "Take Away". Some dogs you get more gimmes, and other you get more take aways


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 4 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858269


> My boyfriend's mom says every dog has a least one "Gimme" and for that you also get a "Take Away". Some dogs you get more gimmes, and other you get more take aways [/B]



Kewl! Like her way of thinking.


----------

